

Creating an ASP.NET VNext Docker Container Using Mono - teh_klev
http://msopentech.com/blog/2014/11/07/creating-asp-net-vnext-docker-container-using-mono-2/

======
abalkan_msft
Author here, I can take questions.

For those wondering, we'll be releasing an official Docker image for ASP.NET
soon. This tutorial goes to the depths of what that image will look like.

~~~
tigeba
You can:

export DOCKER_TLS_VERIFY=1

to avoid having to use --tls everywhere, makes it a little less tedious. I
have also found that not all tools are quite ready, or at least grumpy with
TLS. I have had no luck using fig, for example.

~~~
abalkan_msft
Yep, aware. For the sake of consistency with the "how to run docker on azure"
tutorial we linked from this tutorial, we sustained the --tls parameter. I'm
not big fan of TLS at all :) For me even basic auth does the job:
[https://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog/docker-http-basic-
auth/](https://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog/docker-http-basic-auth/) :)

------
gagege
Now... if only I can convince the higher-ups to move our sensitive data to
Azure where it will likely be _more_ secure than out self-hosted solution is
now. That's becoming a hard battle to fight with all the bad vibes people have
about "the cloud" right now.

~~~
bad_user
What bad vibes are you talking about?

~~~
gagege
General not-so-tech-savvy consumers are scared of their data getting stolen if
it's in the cloud.

